# [EVDL] EMXB electric motocross bicycle winner of 2011 Innovation Challenge



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Prize: $10k seed funding to market their invention

http://uk.ibtimes.com/articles/20110506/electric-motorcycle-wins-university-prize.htm
[image] Electric Motorcycle Wins University Prize
By Aaron Colter 06 May 2011

Cal State Long Beach has chosen an electric motocross bicycle called 
the EMXB as the winner of its 2011 Innovation Challenge. Built by 
mechanical engineering seniors David Pearce, Rogelio Rosas, and Dan 
Southard, the team will be awarded $10,000 worth of seed funding to 
attempt to market their invention.

More than 80 students competed for the prize money, but the 
lightweight electric bicycle beat out the dozen or so other teams due 
to its practicality and business potential.

[image
http://www.earthtechling.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/emxb.jpg
image via Cal State Long Beach]

The EXMB can be ridden like a standard mountain bike or as a 
motorcycle, but so far little other details have been released, 
perhaps because the students are hoping to find real-world investment 
opportunities in order to turn their college project into a new job. 
We wish them all the best. Source: Earth Techling LLC []






{brucedp.150m.com}

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/EMXB-electric-motocross-bicycle-winner-of-2011-Innovation-Challenge-tp3511365p3511365.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

